# Foster Winter



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow, has he put on weight though :brownbag: 

I know he needed to gain a bit, but man is he heavy.

Sorry for all the posts lately. I'm just really trying to keep my mind occupied. I just can't stop crying.

Any who, here's little/big Winter


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, that third picture is so cute!! And I had to laugh after reading about his gaining weight - the second picture - doing what he does best?? :HistericalSmiley: :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow - he's gotten big!! He's so cute - he looks like he has personalty plus!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He is a real cutie! :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

he looks fabulous! that third pics really says something... he looks so happy!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-Winter is so freaking cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: I just love that face! :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Winter is adorable, just look at the character in that little face :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HE LOOKS SO CUTE IN THE PICS ,HE ACTUALLY IS SMILING IN THE THIRD PIC


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, what a handsome little boy. He'll be a hard one to part with, huh?


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Aww, he's so cute!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: He is just darling! How is he doing in your family? What is his personality?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh, what a handsome little boy. He'll be a hard one to part with, huh?[/B]



Oh yes. His personality cracks me up. This little guy just won't stay still. Wants to play ALL the time. He, and my Franny get along so well. He bugs Joplin, but she tolerates him. Sometimes Billy will play with him, other times he'll beat him up. Winter likes it though, he thinks Billy is playing ~ lol


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :wub: He is just darling! How is he doing in your family? What is his personality?[/B]



He's also a big snuggle-butt once he gets to know you. Winter's only problem is, he's not nice at first. It takes him a good few hours to get use to people. After that though, it turns into snuggle city.

Oh, and Henry doesn't like him, but what else is new ~ lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm smitten by that last picture, but why did you cut his precious little head off? :w00t:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

He is SOO cute!!!! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwww looks he's resting, eating and smiling ...

I want his life !!!

He looks soooo happy .. now I know that's not Billy in disguise for sure !!! ... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: did he eat all that food?  He looks so healthy and cute :thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

No wonder he is turning into a little chub did you see all the food on his plate?? :shocked:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awwwwww, he looks like such a sweetie :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is such a cutie!! What a darling!!

And you could never post too many pics!! I love your pics!!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Holy Cow, has he put on weight though :brownbag:
> 
> I know he needed to gain a bit, but man is he heavy.
> 
> ...


Oh how cute! He has a precious face! 

Cyndi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> No wonder he is turning into a little chub did you see all the food on his plate?? :shocked:[/B]



I know, huh ~ LOL

He only picks at it though. I leave the plate out for all five to pick at, then put it up. 

Now my Daisy girl would gobble it up. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: WINTER :wub: :wub: gosh I think of him all the time, I love that little guy :wub: How much does the little chubby weigh now?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :wub: :wub: WINTER :wub: :wub: gosh I think of him all the time, I love that little guy :wub: How much does the little chubby weigh now?[/B]



I'm not sure what he weighs, I'm going to get him weighed this week. He's sure filled in. 

The weird thing is he seems longer and taller too ~ lol

But yep, he's a winner alright. He will make someone very happy and loved. Hopefully someday soon. :wub:


----------

